# Such a cute shirt



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

So simple, and yet I really like it. I hate paying $25 for a t-shirt, but I think I might have to because I really want one. 

ReadMyPaws - When Woof is not enough.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Aw I love it!


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

So cute!


----------

